# New servo controller?, here's how to update your VSA routines!



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I just ran into the issue of switching to a new "type" of servo controller (for example, Pololu -> SSC32) unfortunately I now need to update _*ALL of my VSA routines*_.

I learned from John at Brookshire Software how to do this, which required a bit of math, so I created an Excel spreadsheet to help.

Now I want to share it with everyone, here it is:
http://www.monkeybasic.com/ServoConverter.xls

I've included a set of instructions and drop-down boxes so you can select between numerous types of controllers.

Here's a preview:


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Good information to have. Thanks for sharing.


----------

